# Feb Half-Term Ideas



## moonsi til (Feb 7, 2012)

We have my BFs 10yr son for half-term and we are looking for free/cheap ideas in the West Midlands area. We have a car and don't mind some travelling. ATM I'm looking at The Sealife Centre but that's looking like £20 for 3 of us with online discounts.

Anyone seen much advertised?


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2012)

So far we are doing medal making at local art gallery, cinema, visiting Blackbrook Zoological Farm (Groupon Voucher), out for a curry (Groupon Voucher), out for lunch (Groupon Voucher) plus a games night (playing Risk), visit to RAF Cosford

We will go out for a walk depending on the weather.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 8, 2012)

RAF Cosford is great! And it's free!

Anything on at the cinema?  It's not horribly expensive if you take your own drinks and sweets.  I might take my boys to see Warhorse as they both enjoyed the book.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 8, 2012)

We're probably going off on a narrowboat trip towards the end of the week. The only cost being the pub before we turn back 
I'm sure we could squeeze you in


----------



## mr steev (Feb 8, 2012)

moomoo said:


> RAF Cosford is great! And it's free!


 
I have many tedious memories of being dragged to airshows when I was a kid. They're boring as hell imo, still each to their own


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2012)

I have never been to RAF Cosford but reckon it will be interesting for an hour or so! We have seen Warhorse which we all enjoyed though this week it's all about 3D Star Wars and The Muppets. He desperately wants to go to Alton Towers and dis mention to his mum that he thought he would be going......lets see what he makes of the bird park!

And yes to out on the boat if it's not Friday as he leaves at lunchtime.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 8, 2012)

There's stuff on every day at Walsall Art Gallery and the Herbert in Cov. My 2 are much younger than 10 but we've got a packed week ahead of us


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 9, 2012)

It's easy to have a packed week for free/cheap thankfully but most of it we have done and it's not time to repeat just yet. I have included badminton to the list which we don't think he has played yet. 

I will come back to the thread & report back..


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 7, 2012)

A late report back: we all had a good week with I think the badminton being the biggest success.. Initially it was looking like £15 for a court but then I found a brand spanking new leisure centre in a re-generation area and we had a off-peak hour for £3.80 for the court. Been back since and for table tennis too.


RAF Cosford was just OK...I thought I would enjoy it more as I generally love Transport Museums.


----------

